# Housing hole creation



## Digger (Jan 25, 2013)

Hey guys,

What tools do you use to cut those nice symmetrical holds into the tops and sides of your plastic containers? I'm not much of a tool expert - I'm assuming some of you use a power drill? Advice is welcomed!

Also - where do you find the fine-grained sponge stoppers for the feeding holes in the containers?

Thanks,

Digger


----------



## fleurdejoo (Jan 25, 2013)

Drills and exacto knives and box cutters oh my!!

The sponges I get from Rebecca but you could prolly get foam from a craft store and cut it yourself.


----------



## Malakyoma (Jan 25, 2013)

I use an exacto knife to cut the holes, and I get my colourful sponges from the dollar store. its 8 for 1.50 at mine. I just use scissors to cut the sponges to size


----------



## Danny. (Jan 25, 2013)

fleurdejoo said:


> Drills and exacto knives and box cutters oh my!!
> 
> The sponges I get from Rebecca but you could prolly get foam from a craft store and cut it yourself.


+1 I use the same tools.


----------



## Digger (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks! I see some of the openings are so symmetrical - thought some of the members were using an attachment for a power drill. You Exacto users are surgeons!


----------



## Malakyoma (Jan 25, 2013)

Digger said:


> Thanks! I see some of the openings are so symmetrical - thought some of the members were using an attachment for a power drill. You Exacto users are surgeons!


they arent as symmetrical as they appear  Mine are quite messy


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 25, 2013)

I only use my drill and hole saws, no other way to do it and then I use a plastic reamer tool to clean the edges so they are not sharp.


----------



## kunturman (Jan 25, 2013)

X-acto knife is fine over a safe cutting board surface if you are just doing a couple projects. I use the hole-saw bits used on a drill on a safe wood surface for making mass production projects.


----------



## Digger (Jan 25, 2013)

Already done with an Exacto knife. But it's a crude and sloppy way to create it. Ran a bead of hot glue around the aperture to create a smooth gasket. Definitely will buy a whole saw bit for next house.


----------



## Malakyoma (Jan 26, 2013)

Digger said:


> Already done with an Exacto knife. But it's a crude and sloppy way to create it. Ran a bead of hot glue around the aperture to create a smooth gasket. Definitely will buy a whole saw bit for next house.


I found it was much easier and smoother cutting when you put the exacto blade in at a 45 degree angle rather than straight into the plastic. Typically I hold the blade with my 4 fingers and use my thumb to push the enclosure into the blade. When the blade is at an angle it cuts through even thick plastic like butter.


----------



## Ruaumoko (Jan 27, 2013)

I use a dremel with the grinding attachment to put feeder holes in and a plastic cutting wheel for straight lines


----------



## Mirk (Jan 28, 2013)

I have been just sticking a small round item to the lids with a glue gun. I my case I use a carmex lip balm container. Then I just carefully cut around the container with the exacto and usually get a symmetrical mess free hole.

If I had the drill and bits, I would go that route.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jan 28, 2013)

When I use the exacto it comes out a mess, most of the time, and some plastic cracks easily when I attempt it. Still, I use exacto for thin walled containers. I use a drill with a hole saw set on hard plastic.

If I make the hole small enough, I use wedge shaped, make-up applicating sponges to block the hole. Sometimes, I use a cotton ball, but that needs to be replaced often.


----------



## Malakyoma (Jan 28, 2013)

likebugs said:


> When I use the exacto it comes out a mess, most of the time, and some plastic cracks easily when I attempt it. Still, I use exacto for thin walled containers. I use a drill with a hole saw set on hard plastic.
> 
> If I make the hole small enough, I use wedge shaped, make-up applicating sponges to block the hole. Sometimes, I use a cotton ball, but that needs to be
> 
> replaced often.


try using the exact knife at an angle instead of straight in. A lot of my plastic that normally would crank doesn't when I use it at the angle.


----------



## glock34girl (Feb 19, 2013)

hibiscusmile said:


> I only use my drill and hole saws, no other way to do it and then I use a plastic reamer tool to clean the edges so they are not sharp.


How do you stop the plastic from breaking?


----------



## Rick (Feb 19, 2013)

I just use a razor. My holes are usually square.

Here is a link to where I get the sponges. They are fruit fly vial plugs:

http://www.carolina.com/drosophila-fruit-fly-genetics/drosophila-anti-mite-vial-plugs-pack-12/173091.pr?catId=10419&amp;mCat=&amp;sCat=&amp;ssCat=&amp;question=


----------



## TheOtherSpecies (Mar 9, 2013)

I use a dremel for everything I do. They get the job done!


----------

